# come and go / go and come



## 810senior

Hello.
Just off the top of my head, I would like to know which one is more preferred to be spoken in your language(or any language that you're familiar with): _come and go_ and _go and come_.
Let me first start off by referring to English and Japanese ones.


English : come and go
Japanese : 行ったり来たりする(go and come), 往来する(go and come)


----------



## Rani_Author

In Indonesian: datang dan pergi (come and go). If it's written in any kind of transportations to show that they service double turns, it would be "pulang pergi" (go home and go).There's a popular term of it "Dia datang dan pergi seperti angin" (s/he comes and goes like the wind) to say about persons can't stay in one place or in one heart.

In Tetun: bá mai (go come). It's also the same to be written in any kind of transportations to show that they service double turns. There's a popular term of it "lalika bá mai bá mai de'it hanesan asu!" (Don't just go come go come like a dog!) to insult any kind of persons, especially girls, who don't love stay at home. While, for persons can't stay in one place or in one heart, they say "nia bá mai hanesan anin" (s/he goes comes like wind).


----------



## Seeda

French: _aller et venir_ (to go and come). I don't think we ever say it the other way around.
It's also used it figuratively:
_L'argent, les femmes, ça va, ça vient._
Money, women come and go. One day you're rich, the next day you're broke. One day you have a girlfriend, the next day you're single.


----------



## ger4

In German, _kommen und gehen_ (come and go) seems to sound more natural than _gehen und kommen_ (go and come) but I can't explain why.

Edit: Google NGram Viewer confirms this but this doesn't explain it either...


----------



## ThomasK

Dutch too again: _*komen en gaan*_. It is not clear to me why.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek too, it's come and go:

*«Έρχομαι και φεύγω»* [ˈerxome ce ˈfevɣo] --> _to come and go_
e.g.
*«Άνθρωποι έρχονται και φεύγουν»* [ˈanθropi ˈerxonde ce ˈfevɣun] --> _people come and go_

Some etymology:
-MoGr v. *«έρχομαι»* [ˈerxome] --> _to come, arrive_ < Classical deponent v. *«ἔρχομαι» érkʰŏmai* (PIE *h₁rske-/*h₁ergʰ-/*h₁er- _to move, go_ with possible cognate the Hitt. v. arške- _to make excursions_).
-MoGr v. *«φεύγω»* [ˈfevɣo] --> _to go, leave, go away, flee_ < Classical v. *«φεύγω» pʰeú̯gō* --> _to flee, escape, be on the run, go into exile, be prosecuted_ (PIE *bʰeu̯g- _to flee_ cf Lat. fugere > It. fuggire, Sp. huir, Por. fugir).


----------



## Armas

Finnish:

_tulla ja mennä_ "to come and to go".


----------



## Messquito

In Chinese, no matter you are talking about how fast things change, or just the flow of crowds at *one specific place*, it's "come and go":
來來往往
來來去去
來了又去

On the other hand, if you are talking about going *back and fro between two different places*, it's "go and come", including in a "intercourse/interaction" sense.
兩座城市間*往來*的車輛很多 There is heavy traffic *coming and going* between the two cities.
我和他之間沒什麼*往來* I hardly have any *interaction/contact* with him.

Also, if we are talking about how you can't easily get rid of something, that once you think you've rid it off, it's back again, it's definitely "go and come":
去了又來

Order is the key; for me, the logic is, if things come to the speaker and then go, that means it's changeable, difficult to keep. If things go away from the speaker but then come back again, it means it will never be gone forever, like it's hard to get rid of it.


----------



## Messquito

Seeda said:


> French: _aller et venir_ (to go and come). I don't think we ever say it the other way around.


Hello, Seeda, might I ask whether venir here could suggest "to leave"?
Because I just read a sample sentence on bab.la:
Fungi - unlike insects that come and *go* - come and *stay*.
Contrairement aux insectes, qui vont et *viennent*, les champignons vont et *restent*. (Is the French translation correct?)
By analogy, the not changing part is _vont et_, so I assume "_come and_" is with "_vont et_"; it makes sense to me because one can use different perspectives (the place or the insect). However, the changing part is confusing to me, _stay-->restent_ and _go-->viennent_, so it looks like _venir_ could mean something opposite to _to stay_, (for example,_ to leave_,) just like what _to go_ means here.
Do you know how to explain it? 


810senior said:


> English : come and go
> Japanese : 行ったり来たりする(go and come), 往来する(go and come)


Hi, 810senior！
I would like to know how you would translate _Fungi - unlike insects that come and *go* - come and *stay*._ into Japanese, too.
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Seeda

Hi messquito,

I think the translation_ vont et restent_ is simply incorrect  _Aller_ can only mean to leave in this context. It should be: _viennent et restent_; but perhaps the author was so focused on keeping the analogy from the English (come and go; come and stay) that they didn't realize they were misusing _aller_.


Messquito said:


> one can use different perspectives (the place or the insect).


Yeah but it'd be really odd to change perspectives within the same sentence, so I don't think it's the case here.


----------



## 810senior

Messquito said:


> Hi, 810senior！
> I would like to know how you would translate _Fungi - unlike insects that come and *go* - come and *stay*._ into Japanese, too.
> Thanks a lot!



Hello, Messquito.
It looks like a hard to translate sentence(at least if translating it word by word) because the literal translations of _come and go_, including _come and stay_ as well, sounds less natural to this case.

Here's my try:
菌類は、*行き来*の激しい昆虫とは異なり、一箇所に*留まり続ける*習性を持つ。
Fungi, unlike insects that is busy *coming and going**, have a tendency to *keep on staying*** in one place.



* 行き来_ikiki _or _jukiki_, the noun form of 行ったり来たり, is literally translated to go and come(each of them stems from two verbs_ i-ku_ or_ ju-ku_ to go and _k-uru_ to come). We do never say it the opposite way, *来行きkijuki. Maybe it's an issue of rhyming.
** We don't have a direct equivalent of _come and stay_ but Japanese-English dictionaries suggest some words that mean 行き着く(to arrive) or 居着く(to dwell) regarding it.


----------



## spindlemoss

In Welsh it's "go and come": *mynd a dod*.


----------



## Dymn

I think in Catalan and Spanish it would be more natural to say "come and go", as in French:

ca: _anar i venir_
fr: _ir y venir_


----------



## projectsemitic

*Amharic *(verbs are usually listed in the past tense (3rd person male) so I will use that here). I am not sure whether you mean come and go as in for example someone you know that you don't meet very often, or the action of repeatedly coming and going to two specific places.
There is no distinction however, it is derived from the verb 'return'. 

ተመላለሰ- he came and went (repeatedly and to the same 2 places)

It's a feature known as reduplication (present in other languages too) and can be used to show a repeated/reciprocal action. Example:
መናገር mänagär (to speak) -> መነጋገር mänägagär (to speak with one another/chat/converse)
መስበር mäsbär (to break) -> መሰባበር mäsäbabär (to shatter/break into pieces/disintegrate)


----------



## themadprogramer

In Turkish both are very common. You usually sequence them depending on how the action began however sometimes they might give off a specific meaning.

To come and go: Gidip gelmek: To go back and forth between several points.
If you were learning about harmonic motion, you would probably say "cisimlerin gidiş gelişini inceliyoruz" (We're observing the coming and going of objects.)

To go and come: Gelip gitmek: To come and go.
This however can also mean that someone stops by before venturing off.
"dedem işini yapa yapa eve gelip giderdi" (As my granddad went about his work he'd come and go)

Note: gelgit is a word that means tidal wave.

I suppose it's a bit like Chinese if I've understood Messquito properly. But not quite the same


----------



## spindlemoss

Diamant7 said:


> I think in Catalan and Spanish it would be more natural to say "come and go", as in French:
> 
> ca: _anar i venir_
> fr: _ir y venir_



Do you mean "go and come"?


----------



## Dymn

spindlemoss said:


> Do you mean "go and come"?


Yes, thanks


----------



## Nino83

As in French and Catalan.
Andare e venire = go and come


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese too: ir e vir.


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian*. Only* jön-megy* [to come-to go] exists. We do not use and.
past tense: jöttek-mentek
noun: jövés-menés
adverb: jövet-menet (Útba esik jövet-menet a takarékszövetkezet )


----------



## themadprogramer

Rani_Author said:


> In Indonesian: datang dan pergi (come and go). If it's written in any kind of transportations to show that they service double turns, it would be "pulang pergi" (go home and go).There's a popular term of it "Dia datang dan pergi seperti angin" (s/he comes and goes like the wind) to say about persons can't stay in one place or in one heart.
> 
> In Tetun: bá mai (go come). It's also the same to be written in any kind of transportations to show that they service double turns. There's a popular term of it "lalika bá mai bá mai de'it hanesan asu!" (Don't just go come go come like a dog!) to insult any kind of persons, especially girls, who don't love stay at home. While, for persons can't stay in one place or in one heart, they say "nia bá mai hanesan anin" (s/he goes comes like wind).



So I've also noticed that in the case of transportation we use both:
Come-Go Geliş Gidiş (there is for instance a news report which goes something like "ABD geliş gidiş seferlerini yasakladı!" which means the US banned both going and coming flights from Turkey. Basically you use this more often when the origin point is
Go-Come Gidiş Geliş (used more often when you're say planning to buy a two-way ticket)

However to refer to a double turns we use "Gidişli Gelişli" more often than "Gelişli Gidişli" although both are viable.


----------



## apmoy70

apmoy70 said:


> In Greek too, it's come and go:
> 
> *«Έρχομαι και φεύγω»* [ˈerxome ce ˈfevɣo] --> _to come and go_
> e.g.
> *«Άνθρωποι έρχονται και φεύγουν»* [ˈanθropi ˈerxonde ce ˈfevɣun] --> _people come and go_


Apologies for quoting myself, but I was just reminded that there's also the colloquialism *«κόσμος πάει κι έρχεται»* [ˈkozmos ˈpa.i ci͜ ˈerçete] --> _people go and come_ (so the reverse order)

Some extra etymology
-MoGr masc. noun *«κόσμος»* [ˈkozmos] --> _the generic name of the people surrounding us, or the inhabited world_ < Classical masc. noun *«κόσμος» kósmŏs* --> _order, propriety, good behavior, ornament, world-order, world, inhabited world_ (PIE *keNs- _order_ cf Skt. शंसति (śam̥sati), _to praise, extol,_ Lat. cēnsēre).

-MoGr v. *«πάω»* [ˈpa.o] --> _to go, leave_ < Byzantine Gr. verb *«πάγω» págō* (idem), aphetic of Classical verb *«ὑπάγω» hŭpágō* --> _to go away, withdraw, retire_ < Compound; prefix, preposition, and adverb *«ὑπό» hŭpó* --> _under, below_ (PIE *upo- _under_ cf Lat. sub) + verb *«ἄγω» ágō* --> _to lead_ (PIE *h₂eǵ- _to drive, draw out_ or _forth, move_ cf Skt. अजति (ájati), _to drive, throw_, Av. azaiti (idem), Lat. agere, Arm. ածեմ (acem), _to pour, strike_).


----------



## spindlemoss

Diamant7 said:


> Yes, thanks



De res


----------

